# New Member



## SpringerMom (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi! We just picked up our Outback Karagoo on Thursday. Wow, I love it! My other half and I plan to spend lots of weekend camping and traveling to dog shows. I am anxious to hear from other owners who show dogs too! We currently own 5 English Springer Spaniels and 2 Labs.

Suggestions on how you have your dogs set up in the cargo area would be great! We have viewed many of the adjustments made to your trailers ... really great ideas! Keep them coming.

Looking forward to hearing from fellow Outbackers.

Lori DiLorenzo
Sunflect Kennels
Hammond LA
www.sunflectess.com
[email protected]


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome
















Wolfwood will jump in when she sees this as she shows dogs.

John

Congrats and Good Luck with the trailer


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome! That's quite a herd of dogs you got there!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

We have two labs as well.








That is my Otis at 3 mos old on his first camping trip.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, Lori!







There are lots of dog lovers at Outbackers, and we love camping with our two. In fact, our Outback is a rolling dog house, for the most part. Hope you can come over Texas way sometime and make a rally!


----------



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

Lori DiLorenzo said:


> Hi! We just picked up our Outback Karagoo on Thursday. Wow, I love it! My other half and I plan to spend lots of weekend camping and traveling to dog shows. I am anxious to hear from other owners who show dogs too! We currently own 5 English Springer Spaniels and 2 Labs.
> 
> Suggestions on how you have your dogs set up in the cargo area would be great! We have viewed many of the adjustments made to your trailers ... really great ideas! Keep them coming.
> 
> ...


Hey Lori! I show American Eskimos and Whippets! I have one last Am. Eskie pup left that needs a home. I want to stay with quieter less grooming needs dogs. I currently have a Keystone Hobbi I use at the shows, but the Outback is definitly a step up. I am waiting for my Kargoroo 23 KRS to get here. ( Now if I can just find a loving home for the Hobbi.







The Outback will be alot more comfortable and roomier for us. Which Kargoroo and interior did you get? I usually just take 2-3 dogs at a time, so will probably either pack crates in truck, or bungee them together then secure to tie downs on floor. Do you ever show in Ohio and surrounding states?


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome Lori; Wow and I thought we had a zoo, 2 Collies, 4 cats and 2 love birds.

Good luck and about converting the TT to a dog house (Ours don't know there dogs, so its not an issue)

Steve


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

Lori DiLorenzo said:


> Hi! We just picked up our Outback Karagoo on Thursday. Wow, I love it! My other half and I plan to spend lots of weekend camping and traveling to dog shows. I am anxious to hear from other owners who show dogs too! We currently own 5 English Springer Spaniels and 2 Labs.
> 
> Suggestions on how you have your dogs set up in the cargo area would be great! We have viewed many of the adjustments made to your trailers ... really great ideas! Keep them coming.
> 
> ...


Welcome newbie...you must have a loving better half to buy a rolling doghouse....

C


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Lori to the Outback Family
Congrats on the roo

Don


----------



## SpringerMom (Mar 10, 2007)

showdogs said:


> Hi! We just picked up our Outback Karagoo on Thursday. Wow, I love it! My other half and I plan to spend lots of weekend camping and traveling to dog shows. I am anxious to hear from other owners who show dogs too! We currently own 5 English Springer Spaniels and 2 Labs.
> 
> Suggestions on how you have your dogs set up in the cargo area would be great! We have viewed many of the adjustments made to your trailers ... really great ideas! Keep them coming.
> 
> ...


Hey Lori! I show American Eskimos and Whippets! I have one last Am. Eskie pup left that needs a home. I want to stay with quieter less grooming needs dogs. I currently have a Keystone Hobbi I use at the shows, but the Outback is definitly a step up. I am waiting for my Kargoroo 23 KRS to get here. ( Now if I can just find a loving home for the Hobbi.







The Outback will be alot more comfortable and roomier for us. Which Kargoroo and interior did you get? I usually just take 2-3 dogs at a time, so will probably either pack crates in truck, or bungee them together then secure to tie downs on floor. Do you ever show in Ohio and surrounding states?
[/quote]

Hi. We have the Havana interior. I figured it would be the best with the dogs. We wanted a toy hauler and looked at the Raptors but were way out of our starter budget. We happened on this one at the RV show weekend before last. It was in our budget and decided immediately this was the trailer for us. I think I have the inside almost set up. Of course, the Havana is black, gold and tan so we are going with variations of teals and reds. I did not like the comforter which came with it so I decided to put black sheet and a beige comforter. It looks much better.

I do travel all over and who knows what shows we will end up now. It really depends on judges where I go. I have been campaigning a client springer for the past 2 years. He was ranked in the Top 25 for 2006. It was lots of fun traveling all over. Now I am concentrating on my dogs, temporarily anyway.

So when do you pick up your Karagoo? Which interior did you get? I really think it will work great at the shows. The big plus is no more hotels ... well at least not as often anymore.

Please keep in touch. Can't wait to see what you do with your Karagoo.
Lori


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Lori
















Outbackers! 

AND Congrats on your new Roo! 

Great to see another show dog person able to take advantage of this great floorplan









Happy Camping,


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Wolfie here (thanks for the intro, John)!!

Welcome to the family!!!!!

YEAH!!!! More Outbackin' Dog Folks!!!! Congratulations on your Roo! Looks like we now have most of North America covered!!! Our '06 25RSS has served us quite well through Canada, ME, MA, NY, NH, & PA. It won't be long 'till you, like us, wonder how you ever played the game without it!!! No more hotels or tents, and always an on-site verticle surface on which to rest the weary body between rings. Let us know if you're ever campaigning up here!! By the way, family photos ARE required









The Boys of Wolfwood (Tadger, our Agility guy and Seeker, the Obedience star) welcome the kids of Sunflect!!!


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

Welcome to the group - they are great with answers to everything from digital cameras to dogs to mods to recipes and jokes. I lived in New Orleans for about a year with my job in 2003 - and knew quite a few people in Hammond.

I love springer spaniels - my DH always says if I could adopt as many dogs as I wanted we would have about 10.

Congrats on the new purchase.

Pattie


----------



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

Lori DiLorenzo said:


> Hi! We just picked up our Outback Karagoo on Thursday. Wow, I love it! My other half and I plan to spend lots of weekend camping and traveling to dog shows. I am anxious to hear from other owners who show dogs too! We currently own 5 English Springer Spaniels and 2 Labs.
> 
> Suggestions on how you have your dogs set up in the cargo area would be great! We have viewed many of the adjustments made to your trailers ... really great ideas! Keep them coming.
> 
> ...


Hey Lori! I show American Eskimos and Whippets! I have one last Am. Eskie pup left that needs a home. I want to stay with quieter less grooming needs dogs. I currently have a Keystone Hobbi I use at the shows, but the Outback is definitly a step up. I am waiting for my Kargoroo 23 KRS to get here. ( Now if I can just find a loving home for the Hobbi.







The Outback will be alot more comfortable and roomier for us. Which Kargoroo and interior did you get? I usually just take 2-3 dogs at a time, so will probably either pack crates in truck, or bungee them together then secure to tie downs on floor. Do you ever show in Ohio and surrounding states?
[/quote]

Hi. We have the Havana interior. I figured it would be the best with the dogs. We wanted a toy hauler and looked at the Raptors but were way out of our starter budget. We happened on this one at the RV show weekend before last. It was in our budget and decided immediately this was the trailer for us. I think I have the inside almost set up. Of course, the Havana is black, gold and tan so we are going with variations of teals and reds. I did not like the comforter which came with it so I decided to put black sheet and a beige comforter. It looks much better.

I do travel all over and who knows what shows we will end up now. It really depends on judges where I go. I have been campaigning a client springer for the past 2 years. He was ranked in the Top 25 for 2006. It was lots of fun traveling all over. Now I am concentrating on my dogs, temporarily anyway.

So when do you pick up your Karagoo? Which interior did you get? I really think it will work great at the shows. The big plus is no more hotels ... well at least not as often anymore.

Please keep in touch. Can't wait to see what you do with your Karagoo.
Lori
[/quote] I looked at the Jasmine, but the colors were weird together. I chose the Fawn because the sofa and dinnette have wipeable seats that aren't all upholstry. In my other RV's I kept everything covered with throws or sheets and it looked really tacky. My Hobbi draws alot of attention--they are really sharp looking, but I had to fold the bed up to pack the crates, and if the weather was icky I either had to move the crates in the way or sleep on the sofa. Since the "kids" sleep with me it's alittle unhandy. With the Outback, they will have their own room and I will have a whole bed!! I hate hotels, and the show sites are so much nicer to stay at. I was in Ft Wayne last fall and the hotel was HORRIBLE. Some shows don't have winter hookups but if you haul your own water, and have a generater you're all set. My husband loves the dogs, but hates the show people ( it can be an ugly sport) so he doesn't go with me.







I stick to Ohio and surrounding states, sometimes the International Show in Chicago. Show in AKC & UKC


----------



## SpringerMom (Mar 10, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Hi Lori
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Dawn! Wow I cannot believe all the dog show people with Roos. So what part of CA do you live in and what breed do you have? My guess is Skips from your screen name.









I have a question for you, if you don't mind ... do you only have the Honda 2000 generator or do you have another one to run the a/c? There are show sites down here with no electrical hook-ups, so I need to figure a way to carry the generator.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers!

Enjoy your new Roo!

Mark


----------

